# PhotoshopWorld in Las Vegas



## Amberlith (Oct 6, 2009)

Mandalay Bay 1'/5/'9
The Lightroom track was very complete this time around (anyone wanting a list of classes just needs to say so and I'll post them all here). Attendance was good as was the range of subject offerings (HDR was big this year). Every dog has fleas but this one did pretty well overall. People should attend these types of seminars as they fill in many informational voids and they also support the industry.

As an aside, NIK software evidently does not always play nice with 64 bit pc systems (Lr users beware) and also has some problems with OS 1'.6. The company is aware of this and will have patches available at month's end. 

_Addendum- Oct. 1', 2''9_
_After asking around for advice about NIK software, I finally opened the "Ultimate Edition" and all programs in the suite opened and functioned without difficulties. "All's well that ends well"_


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree with your assessment. This was a great show all around.


----------



## happycranker (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, woud have loved to have gone, but the airfare was a problem from Australia. Hopefully next year!!

Peter.


----------

